# If you had to choose



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

"IF" you had to choose what your activity would be, either hunting big game, small game, upland, waterfowl, predators, or fishing, what would you choose? I hate to think that I would have to make this decision, but, if I did, I think I'd go with the fishing. 🐟


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s a terrible decision to have to make, but the answer is fishing for me. You can fish 12 months a year.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Big game hunting for me. I am at it nearly all year anyways. Not with a gun, but between scouting, watching game on wintering ranges, hunting and so forth.... Love it!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Dang taxidermist, you gave us a real Sophie's choice.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Big game.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now I am still into big game big time. 

However, as I slow down and my body tells me to slow down fishing is inching up the ladder.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

APD said:


> Dang taxidermist, you gave us a real Sophie's choice.


 I hope it doesn't ever come to having to make that decision. I gave up waterfowl years ago, got back into it (half assed) and didn't even buy a stamp last season. Come to think of it....I didn't do any bird hunting at all, just fishing and big game last year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally, the only reason why I don't chase grouse "full time" when it comes to hunting, is because I'm too preoccupied with elk. The one year I punched my tag, was the one year I hunted grouse. It was a fun liesurely time on the mountain, a long season, no stress or overiding feeling like i had some mission to complete, and they're tasty. It was oddly relieving, but thats probably because I didn't have that tag hanging over me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ava might disown me if I relegate her to only a big game companion and blood tracking dog... So I'll choose big game hunting for me and upland hunting for Mrs. Cake, and I'll just be the dog handler. But she might need to spend more time breaking clays as Ava doesn't tolerate missed birds very well


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fishing, easy call for me


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Waterfowl all the way. Long seasons, endless variety, lots of places to go.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had a combination license ever since I became old enough to hunt. I'm too old to change now. But if only one I'd choose big game.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I would have to go with hunting elk. Fishing is a pretty close 2nd though and I am sure their would be times I might regret my decision. Not much better than being knee deep in a stream or a river (except maybe elk hunting of course).


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Easy one for me, too. Upland all the way. Long season, things for me to hunt in every habitat, no heavy packs, and lots of awesome dog work. Ten years ago I would have said big game and I won't be surprised if I'd answer it differently ten years from now. But if I have to make the call today, it's upland.


----------



## Rooster23 (Sep 2, 2021)

Big game for sure!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Birds for me!


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Since turkey is still technically upland I'd have to go with upland. Plus, turkey aside, I still get to hunt with my best friend (my dog).


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Waterfowl for me. I gave up big game 2 years ago. I still fish but my passion has been waterfowl for over 50 years, long seasons, hunting with a dog, watching the sunrise,i just love it.. I'm almost 66 and I hunted 73 days this year 62 of them solo, hopefully I can keep at it for a few more years.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Big game. I love the other options and enjoy doing them but they don’t provide the same adventure big game hunting does.


----------



## Rick5 (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess if the big game hunts stay the way they have the last few years here in Utah, I'd take the small game, fishing and predator. With the drought we are having, nothing is going to be any good until we get more water.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

No question here. That decision has already been partially made. As much as I’ve loved hunting, the “ole” body accepts fishing with much less pain.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishing
or maybe
hunting squirrels with a .22 rifle


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess I wasn't forced to choose but realistically, I have. I just don't have time or money to do it all. I've completely dropped big game in favor of upland and fishing. I take time off in the fall most years to fish Yellowstone and take my dogs to South Dakota. I think I might skip S. Dakota this year in favor of a Hell's Canyon trip and I'll definitely take a couple days to chase Sharpies in Idaho. I wouldn't give up any of those for a deer or elk hunt. And if I did, my dogs would be insufferable. Also, I agree with Vanilla on the fishing all year long thing. No way I'd give that up.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have already made my choice years ago. With working there is only so much vacation time. I gave up big game hunting around 28 years ago. It just got to crazy and complicated. I haven't hunted upland since my last bird dog passed. So its about 22 years. I've always been drawn to the marsh either trapping or hunting or just enjoying the wildlife. The sounds and all the life happening in the marsh has always intrigued me. Even when I was just a kid riding my bike to shoot carp with a bow down to the bottoms as my family called it. Living close enough that I can sneak out to the marsh several times a week choosing waterfowling was an easy choice. The length of the season gave me plenty of opportunity to get out and enjoy it. Plus the fact with waterfowling you get buy so much stuff. You can make it as simple as you want or go crazy with equipment and gear. I used to tell my wife ( its only 107 days ) she'd say bull$h!t with you its all year long! She's adapted pretty well over the years.  

Its funny but just being 5 miles from town out on the GSL is like getting away from it all.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Fishing some Predator Big Game Birds 😎


----------

